# Schwinn Twinn {tandem}



## r.willis (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, I have an old schwinn tandem 1965 that was my dad's.  The frame is in good shape. The chrome parts are alittle rusty. It is rideable. NEED TO KNOW IF IT IS WORTH FIXING UP? Had lot of fun times and good memories on the bike. Are parts hard to find?  Thanks for any help.. R.Willis


----------



## thebikeguy (Feb 28, 2007)

It sounds like you have all the reasons to fix it up. It isn't always about how much you can sell it for. But, more so, what it means to you personally. I have a couple of bikes that I would never sell. At any price. One is from my childhood(1968 CCM Mustang) and the other belonged to my  late mother. So, if you did want to fix it back up. You will find that the most parts from a single Schwinn will fit. Send some pics and I can tell you more.*Ride Free. Ride Often.*theCCMguy


----------



## r.willis (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. The bike is in storage so I can't get pics at this time. Sense I haven't done this before are the parts, paint, stickers hard to find? How muuch time to do it right?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2007)

what parts do you believe to be missing, and does it have the original paint? If there isn't anything missing and the paint is in decent shape  your better off cleaning it up.


----------



## r.willis (Feb 28, 2007)

The Paint is gone and repainted.The only part that i remember missing is the rear fender and the stencils. The rims were pretty rusty. Should I relace the rims and spokes? thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2007)

you'll be surprised how rust will come off a good pair of chrome rims, I assume they are chrome. I'd try cleaning them up first. If that fails, then ask here, Im sure someone has a set of rims. Before you paint it send us a pic of the bike we can probobly find you one that looks like it and then you can go off that scheme. The rear fender is easily replacable most likely. cant wait to see pics.


----------

